# Very Impressed with Drain Cables Direct



## UnclogNH (Mar 28, 2009)

Where I'm located It's tuff to get drain equipment 2-3 weeks once longer
Orderd a new 1/4 x 35' cable for my tub machine and a dozen gloves.
Got it in 2 days.


----------



## A Good Plumber (Jun 18, 2008)

I too am impressed with the service I got from Drain Cables Direct.

I read a post on here last week and ordered cables the next day. three days later the cables were at my door.

Just what I ordered.


----------



## rickmccarthy (Jul 20, 2009)

is it cables only can you get machines there if not where is the best place to get a machine. used


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

rickmccarthy said:


> is it cables only can you get machines there if not where is the best place to get a machine. used


 Alan J Coleman. Ask for Marv or Shan. http://www.allanjcoleman.com/ They ship the same day you ordor as long as you place the order befor noonish.


----------



## leak1 (Mar 25, 2009)

i started buying cables from drain cable direct, when my spartan rep. called me to see if i needed any cables or parts i told him i bought my last 4 cables from drn. cab. direct because they were about 80 bucks cheaper, he called me back the next day and told me he talked to his boss and they would match there price,its looks to me that spartanscable sales could be threaten byDCD, by the way my old spartan rep. now is a rep. for DRAIN CABLE DIRECT !


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

leak1 said:


> i started buying cables from drain cable direct, when my spartan rep. called me to see if i needed any cables or parts i told him i bought my last 4 cables from drn. cab. direct because they were about 80 bucks cheaper, he called me back the next day and told me he talked to his boss and they would match there price,its looks to me that spartanscable sales could be threaten byDCD, by the way my old spartan rep. now is a rep. for DRAIN CABLE DIRECT !


I have never been happy buying from Spartan. I rather buy from Allan j Coleman for my machines, and cables from Drain Cables Direct. Last time I ordered about 800 bucks worth of stuff from spartan at a trade show, they build our credit card right at the show. Never got the items. I called them they told me Fed Ex says they delivered it. I explained to them we never got the items. Then I asked who signed for it? They hung up on me. And ever since I will not deal direct with them anymore.


----------



## user823 (Feb 3, 2009)

SewerRatz said:


> I have never been happy buying from Spartan. I rather buy from Allan j Coleman for my machines, and cables from Drain Cables Direct. Last time I ordered about 800 bucks worth of stuff from spartan at a trade show, they build our credit card right at the show. Never got the items. I called them they told me Fed Ex says they delivered it. I explained to them we never got the items. Then I asked who signed for it? They hung up on me. And ever since I will not deal direct with them anymore.


No sh*t sewerratz? The same thing happened to me a few years ago. Ordered a cable from Spartan for a smaller snake and I never go it. They charged my cc too. Sent it UPS, I also asked who signed for it. Nobody signed for it.:furious:

I looked at the cables direct website, seems like good deals. My question is how is the quality? Can you use their cables in the ridgid and spartan machines even though both companies say you can't?


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

ironranger said:


> No sh*t sewerratz? The same thing happened to me a few years ago. Ordered a cable from Spartan for a smaller snake and I never go it. They charged my cc too. Sent it UPS, I also asked who signed for it. Nobody signed for it.:furious:
> 
> I looked at the cables direct website, seems like good deals. My question is how is the quality? Can you use their cables in the ridgid and spartan machines even though both companies say you can't?


Drain Cables Direct makes their cables out of Music wire. It is the best cable out there. Spartan and Ridgid stopped making music wire 15 years ago to save a buck. Give them a shot you will be very happy you did.


----------



## UnclogNH (Mar 28, 2009)

All my cables are Drain Cables Direct. except for my new DM-55 came with the cables in the package deal.
But when there no good I'll go to D.C.D
For replacements. My first order with them up here. When I worked for RR
I used to order my Replacement cables from D.C.D :whistling2:

RR would mark up their cables on us to make a profit. They said you take good care of your cables you never order any :whistling2: I saved 40% :thumbsup:
Ha ha RR.


----------

